# Seeking genuine, pure vanilla concentrate



## Doug (19/8/20)

Hi guys. My regular supplier has supplied me with Vanilla concentrate for many years under the label "eCiggies, Dragon Juice". I'm told it was sourced from "Flavourtech" who are not replying to emails from him for further orders. Tried emailing myself too, no response yet.

Whilst I've tried a host of flavours, none have satisfied and I decided to make the above plain vanilla my forever-vape. This leaves me in some difficulty. While searching for a local alternative I find myself drowning in a sea of vanilla-this and vanilla-that, but no obvious 'pure/plain' vanilla.

Some help please!? Where do I start? How best can I find a vanilla to suit me? Ordering a sample from every place that has a concentrate containing vanilla, with delivery costs, doesn't seem too clever.

Please advise.
Doug

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/8/20)

@Rude Rudi @RichJB @Andre


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/8/20)

Tagging @Silver - This post might get quicker assistance if it was moved into the DIY section?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/8/20)

Thanks @baksteen8168 
Thread moved to DIY section

@Doug , sorry to hear about this, it really sucks when something you like is no longer available
That seems to be a common problem in vaping, not just with juices etc but also hardware and coils

I’m sure one of the DIY gurus can help you out here
So if any of them can advise, please can you help @Doug out with a plain vanilla concentrate recommendation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (20/8/20)

Personally I cannot taste vanilla. No matter how strong or prominent it is. It taste like fresh air to me. I blame my 2 packet a day habit I use to have.

But the most popular one is Inawera Sisha Vanilla. Usually just used as an additive at 1%. Can work at 2 or 3% as a single flavour. Maybe more if needed.

Another is FA Bourbon Vanilla. Also at the same percentages.

Might want to add some custards, bakeries or creams to add some body and character to the mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

